
Show HN: Coolant for Mac – Lets you know when apps start draining your battery - ltiger
https://coolantformac.com
======
ltiger
Hey HN, I made this after working from a coffee shop when I happened to notice
my battery was already at 50% – after just an hour. Turns out one of the
browser tabs I had open was using 100% CPU. It'd been going on for awhile so
the fan was spinning like crazy but I couldn't hear it over the noise in the
shop.

So what the app does is it lets you know when a program starts draining your
battery so you can close it and save battery power. Specifically, it triggers
a notification when any process uses x% CPU or consumes y gigabytes of memory
for z seconds (you choose the x, y, and z values).

This is the first piece of software I've written that isn't a web app and the
first release I've felt comfortable sharing widely. Any feedback would be
greatly appreciated.

~~~
wingerlang
Seems nicely done. Not sure I personally would need it, as my battery is dead
anyway but I might give it a go.

